# planning to go to aust with limited budget



## saralee (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi, i really want to go to australia but i have limited budget. i have only $5000, how long i can stay in australia with this amount? my destination is perth. that if i ever get the visa  but wish me luck


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you'll have accommodation with your Bf, $5000 could last you quite a while and will obviously depend on your lifestyle etc., and with accommodation provided you could even stretch it out to a year if smart about it.
I see you have mentioned re applying for a tourist visa but then also a WHV and if you are from a country that is eligible for WHVs why not go for that so you can look for work.


----------



## saralee (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi Wanderer thank you for the reply, no i cannot apply working holiday visa for this year due to the limited working holiday visa for my country 100visa/year and i must wait until july to apply for the WHV. but then i cannot wait anymore, i need to spend a quality time with my bf.


----------



## tomau (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the thought wanderer. This helps clear out some of the grey areas.


----------



## CradleMtn (Dec 7, 2010)

How long $5000 lasts really depends on a few things:
- cost of accommodation
- cost of food
- cost of partying / drinking

If you can be frugal on at least two of the above, you should be able to get away with spending say (a guess here) $300-500 per week. You would have to be pretty careful....


----------

